# Vortex Viper HD 15-45x65 Angled Spotting Scope with Tripod



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Selling my Vortex Viper HD 15-45x65 Angled Spotting Scope. Really enjoyed this scope, but has seen very little use as I'm in medical school and no longer in Utah (currently in Virginia). Always kept in neoprene cover. Glass is perfect. Will throw in the Vortex Dakota tripod as well. 

$625 shipped to your door.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Price drop to $610 shipped.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Drop to $600 shipped.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Keeping the tripod for now - $500 TYD for scope.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Sold


----------

